# Dream Betta



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Here is a forum for my dream Betta list because I have no idea where else to post them.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

In Love With These.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

This one reminds me of nemo


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful. The "Nemo" is kinda infamous. So much speculation about whether it was photoshopped or not.

This Aquastar fish had always been one my absolute favourites.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, Feng, that one is a looker!!!


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

AHHH THAT IS GORGEOUS! 
I have a whole folder on my computer of ones I like


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

MissMicki said:


> This one reminds me of nemo


OMG! That is like the coolest looking veiltail!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

My dream betta is a black, bright pink and/or purple rosetail, tho they are frowned upon in my country, and with their amazingly huge finage I can understand why...
Many fantastic fish on aquabid tho, I can spend hours just looking  lol my hubby thinks I have gone insane cause I am reading and stearing on fish all day xD


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I am really liking these ones.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

My biggest regret is not getting this fish. I found him a couple years ago on aquabid. I waited just a little to long and yeah... but even though it was a while ago he's still my dream fish, although part of me wishes he wasn't a plakat.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I've always wanted an opaque white HM, but I have two of my dream bettas currently, still working on the collection, though that has to pause for now. No more room and no more money lol. The plakat and the blue red bicolor rose tail are both mine, other two are off of Aquabid I've seen and really wanted but couldn't afford.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I saw an all white male HM at Petsmart in Joplin on Friday. I loved it.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

In love <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Gorgeous! ^^

Some more Aquastar beauties.






(This one is actually a fantastically finned girl, FYI)






I forgot who the breeder was, not Aquastar, but he always intrigued me.


I think this was a Banleangbetta fish.


Also Banleangbetta, I believe 


Don't know if this counts, but this beautiful guy holds a special place in my heart because he was actually mine. He marbled into the fish in my avatar. From Patsayawan, if I remember correctly.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

All so gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I found my dream boy in petco months ago. Abbadon is an "Armageddon" ( fish that carries yellow and red, previously believed impossible) DTPK. It takes a good/interesting marble or Armageddon to woo me now. Or a great personality, or a serious need for help.

http://bettapack.tumblr.com/tagged/abbadon


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

So Pretty!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Beautiful. The "Nemo" is kinda infamous. So much speculation about whether it was photoshopped or not.
> 
> HA! I was just going to say that it looked photoshopped. Just doesn't look natural. Does anyone know the origin of this photo?


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Crossroads said:


> I found my dream boy in petco months ago. Abbadon is an "Armageddon" ( fish that carries yellow and red, previously believed impossible) DTPK. It takes a good/interesting marble or Armageddon to woo me now. Or a great personality, or a serious need for help.
> 
> http://bettapack.tumblr.com/tagged/abbadon


Looks like one of my newer DTs.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Ohhh, I wanna see


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

There was a black orchid on aquabid that I wanted so much! He has speckles on his fins, and his rays are gorgeous! There was only a few hours left on bidding when I saw him, but I don't have room or money to house him right now


----------



## Scarlettebettas (Feb 12, 2015)

Ah so many beautiful fish!!! Drooling right now, lol.


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

It is one of my dreams to get a white betta and put him in an all black tank, or a black betta in an all white tank...
Unfortunately, pure white and black bettas are extremely hard to come by.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Starburst44 said:


> It is one of my dreams to get a white betta and put him in an all black tank, or a black betta in an all white tank...
> Unfortunately, pure white and black bettas are extremely hard to come by.




Not unless you go on Aquabid!!!! :roll:


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425030456 Oh, she's beautiful!


Not my dream betta, but I recall someone wanting a golden color fish recently: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425129136


----------



## tleager (Jul 18, 2014)

I own the copper halfmoon from EBay, and he is coloring out nicely. This is a great seller, I have bought three from this seller.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425133807 Here's my beautiful dream fish! I'd love to breed him to my female and see what happens <3 I hope Bettaquinox is still breeding and selling in a few years!


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

*Crowntails I am dreaming about.*

They all have interesting coloring. I am in love.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

*Adding in some halfmoons too.*

Ok maybe a halfmoon overload.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

This guy but only if he was at 1/4 the price.. Not worth paying $120+ to get him to my door...
View attachment 528890


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Right. I have found gorgeous fish near me. For even a tenth of a price


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Aquabid Seller Caught My Interest So I Checked Out Their Facebook.


----------



## Lumenite (Apr 13, 2015)

I couldn't help but post this guy. I am so entranced and fighting the urge to get him @[email protected] I am new to this forum but thought I'd share! Saw him on Aquabid.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Oooo he is so pretty too!


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

I think my dream fish would be a koi plakat or some dragonscale colored female.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I had a sleeping dream about a light/pastel mustard veiltail boy that was lovely and very active/farly -no saggy/clamped looking fins like I see for vt at the lfs... right when I thought "I'm going to buy him." I woke up x.x Tried looking around the local stores that day but no sign of the fish in the dream.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Starburst44 said:


> It is one of my dreams to get a white betta and put him in an all black tank, or a black betta in an all white tank...
> Unfortunately, pure white and black bettas are extremely hard to come by.


Last time I checked Betta Shop in MN has pure white HMPK's. 

Last boy I got from there was a platinum white HMPK who has now marbled a bit. -_- 

Also picked up a pure black HMPK from them for a friend. They have a bunch right now


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

We have a dream Betta thread??? YESSS!








Of course all my favorites are rare lol!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Those are beautiful! But I think the crowntail(green) and the Veiltail were photo manipulated through somrthing like photoshop.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The green is definitely photoshopped. The veiltail picture might be the right colour, but photo is overexposed.

Wonky dorsal or not, this is probably one of those Aquastar51 fish I just can't get over.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> Those are beautiful! But I think the crowntail(green) and the Veiltail were photo manipulated through somrthing like photoshop.


Aww really? Darn. :-? Hey a girl can dream. :lol:
The VT picture does look enhanced.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha. I won't stop you from chasing your dreams!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

One of these is my dream fish. It's a Betta brownorum with a big lateral spot. There's a female I've seen where the green colouration actually bleeds onto the anal fin. Unfortunately, all mine seem to end up with spots that look puny by comparison.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh wow!!! What a beauty!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> Haha. I won't stop you from chasing your dreams!!


:-D I know my mom would LOVE a green Betta!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> We have a dream Betta thread??? YESSS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a photographer I can tell you without a doubt the middle two (green crowntail and red/multi veiltail) are photoshopped...the green one quite heavily. Someone did a color replacement selection on the green. There is no telling what the actual color really even is. Honestly he could be red for all we know. The veiltail has had waaay too much color saturation added, badly blowing out the red channel in the image.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

You can make a betta any color you want in photoshop.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahh I see. I'm not into Photoshop so I don't know. I still like the colors of the VT. Heavily edited or not.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Funny part about that veiltail pic. Look towards the bottom of his anal fin... It's cut off!! Haha.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Hahah! It is!
How about this one


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

That one looks like it's real coloring. Very pretty.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is my latest splurge. I have been out of the breeding and keeping bettas business for a couple of years now--save for one Plakat boy, but this guy stole my heart. In love with him, so he gets a 10 gallon all to himself.


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

*Let me unbunch my undies first... x_x*

They are all total babes. Betta babes. But my type is mainly dark and shimmery. 

Not too into CTs but this first one was so cute. I'd say my ideal would be the finnage & pattern of the second, but with highlights the color of the 3rd.


----------



## Lumenite (Apr 13, 2015)

Savage: Saw this guy on AB today and thought of you


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Aaaah, lumenite, don't tempt me! Hahaha. ;p Especially with that obscured face, shrouded in mystery. Puffy, dark and handsome. It'll probably be a long while before I let myself add another to the harem... X_x

Is that a black devil OHM? I almost can't believe that ray branching.


----------

